# Sasori vs Tsunade



## Bonly Jr. (May 26, 2013)

Location - Sannin showdown
Distance - 20 meters
Knowledge - Sasori knows she's the greatest medic, and Tsunade is aware of his poison
Restrictions - None.

*TSUNADE NOW HAS NO ANTIDOTES!*


----------



## narut0ninjafan (May 26, 2013)

With 2 antidotes Tsunade eats him alive, 10/10 without much difficulty.


----------



## Jad (May 26, 2013)

narut0ninjafan said:


> With 2 antidotes Tsunade eats him alive, 10/10 without much difficulty.



Dude, you think Tsunade beats everyone without difficulty. I believe it's much closer than you think.


----------



## narut0ninjafan (May 26, 2013)

Jad said:


> Dude, you think Tsunade beats everyone without difficulty. I believe it's much closer than you think.



And a lot of trolls in the Battledome seem to think "headshot GG" ends Tsunade all the time without difficulty. I don't hesitate to admit there are stronger characters, but people here seem to rate Tsunade much weaker than she is. 

I don't think I'm being unreasonable by saying Tsunade babyshakes Sasori without poison. Sakura, an inferior version of Tsunade was quickly able to step to Sasori's attacks and given Tsunade's higher speed, reactions and experience, she could potentially dodge all his attacks. Even his fastest attack, Satetsu Shigure shouldn't be too hard for Tsunade to dodge. With an antidote and Byakugou, Tsunade literally makes Sasori useless.


----------



## Bonly Jr. (May 26, 2013)

Sasori's attacks are actually really hard to avoid, I think it's even. And remember, physical attacks dont work on him, and she has no info on his heart. This of course, depends if she hits him in the face. If she hits him in the chest, he's gone.


----------



## Jad (May 26, 2013)

narut0ninjafan said:


> And a lot of trolls in the Battledome seem to think "headshot GG" ends Tsunade all the time without difficulty. I don't hesitate to admit there are stronger characters, but people here seem to rate Tsunade much weaker than she is.
> 
> I don't think I'm being unreasonable by saying Tsunade babyshakes Sasori without poison. Sakura, an inferior version of Tsunade was quickly able to step to Sasori's attacks and given Tsunade's higher speed, reactions and experience, she could potentially dodge all his attacks. Even his fastest attack, Satetsu Shigure shouldn't be too hard for Tsunade to dodge. With an antidote and Byakugou, Tsunade literally makes Sasori useless.



I didn't ask for your life story on why you think it is your duty to make Tsunade like a god but saying in every post "she wins without much difficultly" as if it's going to change peoples perception. Rather it is doing the opposite. Sakura had help and the distraction of Chiyo on her side, a Kage Level opponent herself, and a puppet master. Tsunade does not have that luxury.


----------



## Okodi (May 26, 2013)

This fight is going to be interesting.

Tsunade was stronger than Sakura in every single way at the time Sakura fought against Sasori. She might have dealt with puppets before as Chiyo mentioned that all of her poisons were cured by Tsunades medical prowess during the time the villages were in war.

Sasori's advantage will be in the in the beginning of the fight. The longer the fight progresses the harder it will be for Sasori to land hits on Tsunade since she has considerable evasive ability as was shown through Sakura in her fight against Sasori. She will catch on to the patterns in which his finger movements and through that her evasive abilities will increase. Since Tsunade doesn't have Chiyo to guide her she will be forced to use the antidotes early on as she will be taking a lot of hits. During those 3 minutes she might now know enough to activate her 2nd antidote later on instead of using them in succession.

Since he is fighting Tsunade, I assume that he is going to go at it stronger than what he did against Chiyo and Sakura (he considered them "garbage"). When it comes to the movement speed of Sasori and his puppets, it was shown that they were not too large for Sakura to still be able to react in time, hence the combat speed that Tsunade has will be enough to succesfully avoid or block Sasori unless she is incapasitated quickly.

For Sasori to win, he would have to do either of two things. Incapacite her quickly in the beginning of the fight, before she catches on to his movements or manage to land a hit on her after she has used up both antidotes lasting 5 minutes each. Sasori's 100 puppets may be cancelled out by a dispersed Katsuyu, and though it is unknown how the poison affect Katsuyu, Tsunade has shown that she is able to have her heals pass through Katsuyu.

Byakguko will only deal with the damage from physical hits, and with Sasori being a puppeteer, he would have the advantage in the beginning but lose it if it drags on but then again regain it once Tsunade's 2nd antidote is used.

*EDIT:* But then again Byakguko is regeneration so I'll have to look up how Sasori's poisons work as the destroyed cells might just regenerate. But with it being poison it is going to heavily drain Tsunade's chakra similar to Orochimaru strangling her.


----------



## joshhookway (May 26, 2013)

Sasori summons kazekage and stomps.


----------



## narut0ninjafan (May 26, 2013)

Jad said:


> I didn't ask for your life story on why you think it is your duty to make Tsunade like a god but saying in every post "she wins without much difficultly" as if it's going to change peoples perception. Rather it is doing the opposite. Sakura had help and the distraction of Chiyo on her side, a Kage Level opponent herself, and a puppet master. Tsunade does not have that luxury.



Yet you felt the need to comment. It's not my problem if some hardcore Tsunade discreditors believe she's weak, and disagree with me, because those people aren't capable of articulating their thoughts to make a discussion. I never try to make Tsunade like a God, I just refute the rather ridiculous claims by some on this forum, like "Lee bisects GG" or "headshot GG". With all due respect, you seem butthurt.

Yet Tsunade has the luxury of much faster speed and reactions to Sakura, and much more experience, which Chiyo said you need to dodge his attacks. His fastest attack, Satetsu Shigure still gave Chiyo enough time to open a chakra shield and move Sakura out of the way. Tsunade is perfectly capable of dodging it. She could tank it too, but there's not much benefit in tanking a long ranged attack since it doesn't really give you an opening to counter attack like tanking a short range attack does so I think she'd probably just dodge it.


----------



## tanman (May 26, 2013)

This has been done so many times.
Sasori wins by playing the long game, in my opinion. 
But I can definitely see how people might disagree.


----------



## Jagger (May 26, 2013)

If Tsunade can beat Sasori before the poison kicks in, she wins. Otherwise, I'm not really sure.


----------



## DaVizWiz (May 26, 2013)

Doubtful she's hit by the poison at all.

Tsunade has blitzed entities much faster than Sasori (Kabuto, Orochimaru, Madara, Manda), She's reacted to attacks on a similar level to his fastest variant (Madara's Katons, Flood Dragon). 

Tsunade can punch through the puppets like butter, create tremors that would destroy a stationary Sasori utilizing the red army, and blitz him with relative ease throughout the entire battle.

Adding in Byakugo, 2 antidotes and a gooey wall of regen in Katsuya- Tsunade has so many variants to surprise blindside him (antidote use before final strike, Byakugo regen, Katsuya FCD).

Sasori stands no chance in my observation. I hesitate to say Sasori is even able to prepare an iron sand variant by the time the puppet is destroyed, spit on by Katsuya, or FCD'd by Katsuya.


----------



## FlamingRain (May 26, 2013)

Well since I'm of the opinion she'd win without antidotes handy, I think the Princess wins handily here.

So just copy-pasting, though antidotes would just make it almost one-sided if it wasn't already:

The victor of this match depends on whether or not you believe Tsunade can deal with Sasori's poisons.

I personally do: the effect we've seen Sasori's poison have on people is inhibiting the ability to mold chakra effectively, as well as eventually inhibiting mobility. Both Chiyo and Sakura however, who are nowhere near as resilient as Tsunade, were still able to move and utilize medical ninjutsu (which require pinpoint chakra control) after being poisoned. If Sasori catches her before she uses her Byakugo, she should still be able to turn it on.

Furthermore, the chakra used for Byakugo stems from reserves stored up behind her forehead, not from her regular chakra system which circulates throughout the body from her heart, meaning that her regeneration shouldn't be hindered.

Now as for Tsunade's Sozo Saisei/Byakugo vs. Sasori's poison: poison is described as cellular degeneration (which we learned during Kakuzu's autopsy), while Tsunade's techniques regenerate on the cellular level, meaning Sasori's best bet at winning can be countered.

And that means that. . .well, Tsunade can't die in this battle. Sasori is not a fighter that relies on mobility so much as a large and skilled defense, which can be plowed right through by the Queen of Elixers.

Sasori can use Satetsu to try and run her through but Tsunade can sacrifice her body in order to trade hits if she can't simply evade. Then there's the chance that she just catches him off guard like her student did, after all, Sakura used a tactic commonly employed by Tsunade in order to snag Sasori.

It almost seems like Kishi highlighted through Chiyo/Sakura vs. Sasori that fighters with styles similar to Tsunade's are bad for the scorpion, when you think about it.

With the immortal, acid spiting gargantuan that is Katsuyu being factored in, her victory is assured.

Also: Does Sasori start in Hiruko? With the Kazekage out? What?


----------



## Mithos (May 26, 2013)

With 2 antidotes Tsunade destroys Sasori. 

IIRC, each antidote gives 3 minutes of poison immunity. So she has 6 minutes of poison immunity. She can activate Byakugou and juggernaut through to Sasori; he won't be able to keep her away from him since she doesn't have to really worry about damage or the poison. 

If Sasori survives her initial charge, he doesn't live long after it. 

Tsunade wins with little difficulty.

Take away antidotes to make this fair.


----------



## Bonly Jr. (May 26, 2013)

Okay guys;

*Tsunade now has no antidotes!*


----------



## Bonly (May 26, 2013)

I'd say this depends on how well Sasori's poison works against Tsunade with Byakugo up.


----------



## Shizune (May 26, 2013)

Wouldn't Tsunade's regeneration actually rapidly increase the spread of the poison? Granted, I know very little about biology or mitosis, but if she's hastening the splitting of cells wouldn't the poison simply be split into new cells as well?


----------



## Butterfly (May 26, 2013)

Minato Namikaze said:


> Sasori's attacks are actually really hard to avoid, I think it's even. And remember, physical attacks dont work on him, and she has no info on his heart. This of course, depends if she hits him in the face. If she hits him in the chest, he's gone.



If she hits him anywhere, he's gone. Her punches pretty much took out a majority of Madara's core. I fear Tsunade hitting him _anywhere_ would create a similar impact since, compared to Madara, Sasori is rather lanky and compact. 



Jad said:


> I didn't ask for your life story on why you think it is your duty to make Tsunade like a god but saying in every post "she wins without much difficultly" as if it's going to change peoples perception. Rather it is doing the opposite. Sakura had help and the distraction of Chiyo on her side, a Kage Level opponent herself, and a puppet master. Tsunade does not have that luxury.


I don't think anyone takes one liner posts seriously in the BD. I know I don't let it impact my own judgments, and, if other people let it influence their thoughts then I'd be surprised if they posted anything of substance at all. 

Chiyo would not be able to face Sasori alone. Sakura's help was crucial. And, whilst Tsunade does not have a puppet master on her side, she's implied to have fought them before - as evident in Chiyo's insult: slug princess (and how common puppet masters are in the war in general, which makes it very likely Tsunade encountered them before). As a distraction, she also has Katsuyu, which can just outright melt the puppets and there's shit all Sasori can do about her. 



joshhookway said:


> Sasori summons kazekage and stomps.


If he wasn't able to stomp against Sakura, her protege, he's not going to stomp against Tsunade. 

As for without antidotes, I believe Tsunade might be able to press on. If she was able to mold chakra whilst being vivisected, I believe she might be able to mold chakra to extract poison. Otherwise, she can use the last of her non paralysis to summon Katsuyu and have her do the leg (heh) work. I don't see a way Sasori can counter her. Of course, this is assuming Sasori will be able to poison Tsunade. Sakura used a feint and otherwise did not get hit willingly. Tsunade wouldn't need to use such feints in this case cause she has knowledge on puppet fighters, which means I think she'll be able to observe and react to his finger patterns pretty quickly.

I think Tsunade mid-high diff. Sasori will put her through a hell of a battle but she should pull through. It won't be difficult so much as it'd be tedious (which means it just adds to the difficulty).


----------



## FlamingRain (May 26, 2013)

Nitty Scott said:


> Wouldn't Tsunade's regeneration actually rapidly increase the spread of the poison? Granted, I know very little about biology or mitosis, but if she's hastening the splitting of cells wouldn't the poison simply be split into new cells as well?



Narutoverse poisons apparently go ahead and destroy whatever is nearby as opposed to waiting for the cells to split before activating like certain infections would irl. They're more like a super watered down version of C4.

Neverminding that Tsunade has broken the rules of mitosis anyway, she can't split what isn't there, she can only cause the healthy cells to split and fill in any gaps left in her systems.

Considering how fast she closes up wounds and how Sasori's poison takes 3 days to kill people, she should outpace the rate at which it thins out and nullify its effects.

So. . .I doubt it.

Might edit in more elaboration when not on my phone.


----------



## Bonly Jr. (May 26, 2013)

@Butterfly

I doubt it. Tsunade struck Madara in the chest, so the impact is obviously liable to effect most of his body. Whereas the face, is different. His body shatters, but the heart is actually touched. Same with Sakura.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (May 26, 2013)

I'll say this, Tsunade by no means wins without difficulty. In any match where she resorts to using Creation Rebirth or Sozou Saisei (which are significantly damaging to her health), she is clearly being pushed in battle. It is possible that her regeneration could counter the effects of poison, though not all poisons function by degenerating cells. It is unknown how Sasori's poison works. 

However, at the very beginning of Part II Sakura was able to remove Sasori's poison from Kankuro using simple medical ninjutsu. Tsunade is _a lot_ more skilled than Sakura was back then, the Godaime was even well known for being able to counter Chiyo's poisons on the battlefield. I wouldn't be surprised if she was able to remove poisons _quickly_. As such, I'm confident she could defend herself even without antidotes. 

The problem is, even if she can do such a thing quickly, it does require a lot of concentration, and with Sasori attacking her it might be hard to pull off. In an open battlefield such as this she can't even take cover to remove the poison. She would have to rely on Katsuyu to back her up while she did so. Katsuyu can divide endlessly so she's totally immune to Sasori's poison attacks.

Tsunade definitely wins, though Sasori gives her a lot of trouble.​​


----------



## Bonly Jr. (May 26, 2013)

@Godaime Tsunade

How can she extract the poison from her body when she's collapsed from agonizing pain?


----------



## Larcher (May 26, 2013)

Sasori for me she hasn't got the reflexes to anticpate his 100 puppets she isn't as agile and fast as sakura as well as the fact Sakura had Chiyo's strings attached to her which ultimatly with the combined visions makes Sakura even faster than Tsunade both Chiyo and Sakura got poisend twice and probably a thrid time if he hadn't chose to let his guard down after a guilty conciene i see Tsunade getting past Kazekage puppet taking on board she could hit iron sand out of the wayand evetually get up close and crush it she also has Katsuya but Katsuya wouldn't be effective taking on board 100 puppets can go airbourne over her height so Sasori high diff more times than not.


----------



## Bonly (May 26, 2013)

Minato Namikaze said:


> @Godaime Tsunade
> 
> How can she extract the poison from her body when she's collapsed from agonizing pain?



After Sasori stabbed Sakura, she was able to stop the bleeding and heal herself her while the sword was in her. Although Sakura was feeling the affects seconds later, if Tsunade is fast enough in getting the poison out then she might not collapsed from agonizing pain.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (May 26, 2013)

For a start, this is Tsunade we're talking about. She's arguably the most resilient character in the manga, I don't imagine her collapsing in agonizing pain from a mere scratch or piercing of a sword. If you're talking about the poison, it doesn't actually hurt you, it just paralyses your body, and again, given that she's resisted what should be instant-paralysis from having her spine severed, I don't see the poison slowing her down dramatically.

Secondly, Sakura was capable of standing and healing herself for a fair amount of time after she had been poisoned. Its true that the poison made it harder for her to control her chakra, but then Tsunade's control is even greater than Sakura's is, so I don't imagine she would be effected to the same degree. 

Chiyo was also poisoned and managed to move around alright; albeit she was slower moving.​​


----------



## Bonly Jr. (May 26, 2013)

Bonly said:


> After Sasori stabbed Sakura, she was able to stop the bleeding and heal herself her while the sword was in her. Although Sakura was feeling the affects seconds later, if Tsunade is fast enough then she might not collapsed from agonizing pain.



Couldn't Sasori capitalize from this and just continuously hack her down?

@Tsunade

Yeah, sure. But they were all effected in one way or another. Why can't Sasori capitalize from this and continously stab/decapitate her? Remember, if 100 puppets is the attack which scratches her, she has no chance. If she stops to heal herself, she'll just continuously get slashed down. I'm not sure if Byakugo heals from the poison, as it also effects and enters through the blood stream, which remains the same.


----------



## Bonly (May 26, 2013)

Minato Namikaze said:


> Couldn't Sasori capitalize from this and just continuously hack her down?



Indeed he could but GT brought up a good idea with Katsuyu. If Katsuyu was out and divided into a thousand smaller slugs then Tsunade might be able to hide and heal. Whether or not Sasori would be able to capitalize and take out Tsunade would depend on how the battle plays out.


----------



## FlamingRain (May 26, 2013)

Overrated poison is overrated.

 @ Tsunade collapsing when a fragile old lady can get poisoned, give up a portion of her life force to save Sakura, then run across a forest to give up the rest of it all while being poisoned.


----------



## Bonly Jr. (May 26, 2013)

Bonly said:


> Indeed he could but GT brought up a good idea with Katsuyu. If Katsuyu was out and divided into a thousand smaller slugs then Tsunade might be able to hide and heal. Whether or not Sasori would be able to capitalize and take out Tsunade would depend on how the battle plays out.



I don't know how effective trying to hide on a plain grassy field is.



FlamingRain said:


> Overrated poison is overrated.
> 
> @ Tsunade collapsing when a fragile old lady can get poisoned, give up a portion of her life force to save Sakura, then run across a forest to give up the rest of it all while being poisoned.



She most likely wouldn't collapse. But, she will be effected, which is my point. All Sasori's opponents got hit by the poison, and they were all effected in one way or another. All he needs is to slow them down, and finish them off.


----------



## Bonly (May 26, 2013)

Minato Namikaze said:


> I don't know how effective trying to hide on a plain grassy field is.



Depending on how big and how many of the Katsuyu slugs are out, it would be like trying to figure out which is the real Naruto and depending on the puppet(s) Sasori is using, it might be effective.


----------



## Bonly Jr. (May 26, 2013)

Bonly said:


> Depending on how big and how many of the Katsuyu slugs are out, it would be like trying to figure out which is the real Naruto and depending on the puppet(s) Sasori is using, it might be effective.



Man, if Sasori has his eyes on Tsunade the whole time, I don't see this being a problem. But I guess if all the slugs continuously move around, Sasori could get confused. It depends, tbh.


----------



## FlamingRain (May 26, 2013)

Minato Namikaze said:


> I don't know how effective trying to hide on a plain grassy field is.



Tsunade has a summon that can split into thousands of divisions her size, and she's better at the Henge than Naruto

She uses combined transformation and turns them all into Tsunade copies. 



> She most likely wouldn't collapse. But, she will be effected, which is my point. All Sasori's opponents got hit by the poison, and they were all effected in one way or another. All he needs is to slow them down, and finish them off.



And all of Sasori's opponents are far less resilient than Tsunade.

She won't be inhibited to any degree that Sasori will be able to "capitalize" on it. The poison isn't going to be nearly as inhibiting as being impaled by multiple giant Susano'o swords.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (May 26, 2013)

While hiding inside smaller divisions is an option, I don't think its necessary.

Tsunade can just summon Katsuyu below her, and stay on top of her head. If puppets come at her head on, Katsuyu's giant acid blasts (which require no preparation or set up to launch) would decimate a large chunk of Sasori's fleet. If they come at her from a different angle divisions can _pop out_ of Katsuyu's body and spit acid, protect Tsunade, and throw themselves on top of puppets to subdue them.​​


----------



## Bonly Jr. (May 26, 2013)

FlamingRain said:


> Tsunade has a summon that can split into thousands of divisions her size, and she's better at the Henge than Naruto
> 
> She uses combined transformation and turns them all into Tsunade copies.
> 
> ...



Like I said, if he has his eyes on Tsunade from the beginning, he may or may not be able to locate the actual one.

Eh, I doubt the first scenario 

To say she won't be effected to that degree is plain underrating Sasori. What, so she shakes it off like nothing happened? Hell to the no. 

Yeah, but Madara' Susano'o swords aren't coated with dangerous poison.

By the way;


----------



## Bonly Jr. (May 26, 2013)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> While hiding inside smaller divisions is an option, I don't think its necessary.
> 
> Tsunade can just summon Katsuyu below her, and stay on top of her head. If puppets come at her head on, Katsuyu's giant acid blasts (which require no preparation or set up to launch) would decimate a large chunk of Sasori's fleet. If they come at her from a different angle divisions can _pop out_ of Katsuyu's body and spit acid, protect Tsunade, and throw themselves on top of puppets to subdue them.​​



Then Sasori manipulates Iron sand above her head [1]. This above Katsuyu would kill Tsunade.

This above Katsuyu [2]

And finally, this. Which is pretty much unavoidable [3]


----------



## FlamingRain (May 26, 2013)

Yes. Yes, she shakes it off and laughs at Sasori for trying.

Give me all of one good reason Tsunade should be slowed down noticeably if at all.


----------



## Bonly Jr. (May 26, 2013)

FlamingRain said:


> Yes. Yes, she shakes it off and laughs at Sasori for trying.
> 
> Give me all of one good reason Tsunade should be slowed down noticeably if at all.



It's poison. You don't just absorb it and feel nothing. This is common sense. It attacks the blood stream.


----------



## FlamingRain (May 26, 2013)

Minato Namikaze said:


> It's poison. You don't just absorb it and feel nothing. This is common sense. It attacks the blood stream.
> 
> By the way



I said a "good" reason, to believe Tsunade of all people, would be inhibited by the poison.

You're saying what would happen to a normal person, and Senju/Uzumaki >>>>>> normal person in resilience.

Normal people won't shrug it off, so what? Normal people don't shrug off having their intercostal muscles severed by scalpels, or having their torso slashed open by blades that sting adamantine, or having their torso- chock full of organs, muscles, and containing your spinal cord run through on multiple occassions.

Heck, the people who got hit by Sasori's poison would have died right then and there  if they got hit by any of those things, yet Sasori's poison wouldn't kill them for a full 3 days.

Tsunade squats down and craps on all of that, she will do the same to Sasori's poison.

Image isn't showing btw.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (May 26, 2013)

Minato Namikaze said:


> Then Sasori manipulates Iron sand above her head [1]. This above Katsuyu would kill Tsunade.



Sasori can't just create iron sand 60 odd meters in the air, his Sandaime Kazekage puppet needs to actually create the iron sand first, or else he needs to draw it from pre-existing Iron sand [1]



> This above Katsuyu [2]



The same thing applies as before. Though even if he does manage to get this above Katsuyu, she's tanked a CST before so, blunt force trauma of that level will hardly do much.



> And finally, this. Which is pretty much unavoidable [3]



Sakura managed to avoid it enough to the point that she wasn't impaled, she just took a few scratches [1] Tsunade is significantly more skilled at evasion, she'll probably take even less damage. Though if she's already been poisoned, I admit she's more likely to take heavy injury. 

Like others have said, it depends how the match plays out. If you believe Sasori will poison Tsunade before he uses his Satetsu Kaihou (bare in mind this is a tactic he uses even before he employs the 100 puppet army) then yes, this could potentially kill her. If you believe her evasion and summon will keep her safe from being poisoned before that, then no, this would not work since she would be mobile enough to evade the majority of the attack, remove the poison and heal from the remaining damage. Personally, I side with the latter argument.​​


----------



## Bonly Jr. (May 26, 2013)

FlamingRain said:


> I said a "good" reason, to believe Tsunade of all people, would be inhibited by the poison.
> 
> You're saying what would happen to a normal person, and Senju/Uzumaki >>>>>> normal person in resilience.
> 
> ...



Yes, a Senju/Uzumaki > Normal person in resilience. But poison effects in different ways than normal attacks. This isn't about being impaled, stabbed, bisected or getting absolutely destroyed. Poison is directly effecting the blood, just *how* can she shake it off? Sure, she's extremely resilient, but is her blood? No. It works like any other human beings. It makes absolutely no sense.

Saying she shakes off poison is absolutely ridiculous. As long as poison is present in the blood stream, it's effecting her. How can you not know that?

The image was Minato destroying Tobi, don't mind me.



Godaime Tsunade said:


> Sasori can't just create iron sand 60 odd meters in the air, his Sandaime Kazekage puppet needs to actually create the iron sand first, or else he needs to draw it from pre-existing Iron sand [1]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He can do it. The databook states Iron sand works under the influence of the casters imagination. Nothing stops him from doing so. He's already been shown to create a large amount of Iron sand.

You previously claimed Tsunade can summon Katsuyu below her, ergo, Tsunade is on her head. This is a method to attack Tsunade, while she's on top of Katsuyu.

At least you admit his poison will do harm. Try telling that to your mate.

That's fair enough then.


----------



## FlamingRain (May 26, 2013)

Minato Namikaze said:


> Yes, a Senju/Uzumaki > Normal person in resilience. But poison effects in different ways than normal attacks. This isn't about being impaled, stabbed, bisected or getting absolutely destroyed. Poison is directly effecting the blood, just *how* can she shake it off? Sure, she's extremely resilient, but is her blood? No. It works like any other human beings. It makes absolutely no sense.
> 
> Saying she shakes off poison is absolutely ridiculous. As long as poison is present in the blood stream, it's effecting her. How can you not know that?
> 
> The image was Minato destroying Tobi, don't mind me.



The poison _ destroys cells _, so yes it's going to be the same dang thing.
Byakugo works faster than Sasori's poisons anyway, so it's going to be useless against her anyway.

Yes Tsunade's blood can be more resilient than a normal person's. Sandaime Raikage's was. She isn't Sandaime, but it shows that her blood can indeed be less susceptible to something than another person's just like the rest of her.

Fyi real life humans can resist poisons better than other humans. Things don't equally affect everyone, poison or not.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (May 26, 2013)

Tsunade is resilient in a number of ways, though.

Yes, she's resilient to generic physical damage like being stabbed, punched etc. but there are other ways that she is theoretically resilient. For example, having a giant sword sever her spine should have immediately _paralysed_ her, but she was still able to smash Madara's sword in half regardless. Madara's katon that Sasuke used to initiate a thunderstorm (making it pretty damn hot) only made minor burns on Tsunade's arms as opposed to frying them into an irreparable crisp. What's to say poison would effect her any different if paralysis and burns don't? The damage caused from being paralysed or burned is initiated by chemicals in her body after all, its not all down to the offense itself.​​


----------



## Bonly Jr. (May 26, 2013)

FlamingRain said:


> The poison _ destroys cells _, so yes it's going to be the same dang thing.
> Byakugo works faster than Sasori's poisons anyway, so it's going to be useless against her anyway.
> 
> Yes Tsunade's blood can be more resilient than a normal person's. Sandaime Raikage's was. She isn't Sandaime, but it shows that her blood can indeed be less susceptible to something than another person's just like the rest of her.
> ...



And it effects the blood.

Except, the third Raikage's skin is too tough to penetrate. Tsunade's isn't.


----------



## Shizune (May 26, 2013)

Minato Namikaze said:


> Then Sasori manipulates Iron sand above her head [1]. This above Katsuyu would kill Tsunade.
> 
> This above Katsuyu [2]
> 
> And finally, this. Which is pretty much unavoidable [3]



didn't Sakura dodge/block/otherwise avoid all of those?


----------



## FlamingRain (May 26, 2013)

Minato Namikaze said:


> And it effects the blood.
> 
> Except, the third Raikage's skin is too tough to penetrate. Tsunade's isn't.



And?

Blood cells are every bit as susceptible to injury as your other cells. When you stab a person you damage their blood cells, when you cut someone with a sword or scalpels you damage their blood cells, when you burn somebody you heat up and kill their blood cells.

Poison is but one of many ways to damage blood cells, and against someone who regenerates said cells anyway- it's useless as anything else.

Mabui specifically brought up the Raikage's blood as well.


----------



## Bonly Jr. (May 26, 2013)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> Tsunade is resilient in a number of ways, though.
> 
> Yes, she's resilient to generic physical damage like being stabbed, punched etc. but there are other ways that she is theoretically resilient. For example, having a giant sword sever her spine should have immediately _paralysed_ her, but she was still able to smash Madara's sword in half regardless. Madara's katon that Sasuke used to initiate a thunderstorm (making it pretty damn hot) only made minor burns on Tsunade's arms as opposed to frying them into an irreparable crisp. What's to say poison would effect her any different if paralysis and burns don't? The damage caused from being paralysed or burned is initiated by chemicals in her body after all, its not all down to the offense itself.​​



Tsunade is no doubt resilient, but no one can prove anything. Shaking off poison is absolutely ridiculous. 



Nitty Scott said:


> didn't Sakura dodge/block/otherwise avoid all of those?



Chiyo blocked one. 

Controlled Sakura for one.

And no, Sakura got hit by the last one. Remember, they had antidotes as well.

Not that it matters, as I said what I said under the basis of Tsunade being injured on top of Katsuyu.




FlamingRain said:


> And?
> 
> Mabui specifically brought up the Raikage's blood as well.



No indications suggest she has resilient blood, she's just the best medic there is. Big difference. Strong body and resilient in herself? Definitely. However, no indications suggest strong blood.


----------



## FlamingRain (May 26, 2013)

Everything that has been thrown at Tsunade has failed to stop her, she's got more resilience hype than Sasori's poison on top of a regeneration technique that acts more quickly than it,  yet all you are saying is "no suggestions about blood".

Why don't you give me something that suggests someone like Tsunade could be affected? Because noothing does?

All we've seen of his poison is it failing to stop people far inferior to Tsunade from fighting.

I have not a single reason to think the poison will do sh-t.


----------



## Bonly Jr. (May 26, 2013)

FlamingRain said:


> Everything that has been thrown at Tsunade has failed, she's got more resilience hype than Sasori's poison and all you are saying is "no suggestions about blood" like something's wrong with you.
> 
> Why don't you give me something that suggests someone like Tsunade could be affected? Because noothing does?
> 
> ...



Yeah, and like I said, poison is different from other attacks. Everything she's tanked has been physical attacks, impaling etc.. this is different. Poison doesn't fall into this category. 

Why don't you prove Tsunade _wont_ be effected by this? What, you gonna give me tanking stab wounds and bisection? Different scenario here. Tanking that shit is her forte, her medical ninjutsu was made for that. 

They came up with antidotes to his poison...

Only someone trained by Tsunade could come up with an antidote to this poison. But she's going to be on the receiving end this time.

This is pointless. I'm not replying no more. Can't prove shit.


----------



## Bringer (May 26, 2013)

Minato Namikaze said:


> Snip




Let's make this simple?[This goes for you too FlamingRain]


I'm going to keep this very simple. Tsunade would be effected by Sasori's poison, just because she's resilient doesn't mean poison has no effect. However although it'd effect her, it wouldn't do very much besides slow her down a tad bit. Tsunade has high pain tolerance, so the pain would be no problem, and as FlamingRain brought up it's the same poison that Chiyo, someone who gave some of her life force lived long enough to travel across the forest and give the rest of her life force shrugged off. It would have killed her eventually, but it did not hinder her.

So in simplistic terms the poison will effect her, but not to the same degree it'd effect a random fodder ninja or even Kankaro.

Also if she had Byakugou out, the poison would destroy her cells while she'd just regenerate them. It'd be a stalemate between regeneration and poison meaning it'd have no effect on her.


----------



## Wusashi (May 26, 2013)

This combo alone could end the match. 

[] - [] 

These manga panels provide us with the knowledge that Sasori has implemented various traps into his puppets. Although they only played a minor rule in the Chiyo and Sakura vs. Sasori battle, Tsunade can easily be taken down with these multiple traps. Remember, these traps weren't beneficiary for Sasori because Chiyo had immense knowledge of them before the fight occured.

[] - [] - [] - [] 

In this manga panel, Chiyo quickly summons puppets to guard herself. Sasori, who is a much better puppeteer than Chiyo, can easily summon his most powerful tool, the Third Kazekage. 

[] 

The Third Kazekage's Satetsu techniques are immensely powerful. His Iron Sand can transform into any shape and form. This being said, these manga panels illustrate various physical alterations that are extremely destructive. 

[] - [] - [] -  [] - [] - [ - [] 

Also, the Third Kazekage's sand is able to be utilized effectively for defense. As you can see in these manga panels, Gaara's sand was able to nullify Deidara's strongest explosion. Through basic deductive logic we can come to the conclusion that the Third Kazekage's sand would be even stronger in terms of defensive capability. Sasori can simply block all of Tsunade's techniques and then infuse the sand used for defense into a deadly offensive attack.

[] - [] 

Finally, we have Sasori's actual body. Sasori's body can not only control 100 puppets. Dodging all of these would be extremely challenging for Tsunade. Aside from offense, Sasori's body is able to protect against Tsunade's punches. Like Sakura, Tsunade would think that after her punch, Sasori's body would be destroyed. However, this is not the case. Sasori can then maneuver back into his original state and easily finish her.  

[] - [] - [] - [] 

In conclusion, I believe that Sasori's versatile offensive techniques that include the Third Kazekage's iron sand would demolish Tsunade. Also, his defensive capabilities render Tsunade's immense strength useless. 

(Btw, I'm new to debating. If anyone would like to give me some tips, I would really appreciate it).


----------



## Bonly Jr. (May 26, 2013)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Let's make this simple?[This goes for you too FlamingRain]
> 
> 
> I'm going to keep this very simple. Tsunade would be effected by Sasori's poison, just because she's resilient doesn't mean poison has no effect. However although it'd effect her, it wouldn't do very much besides slow her down a tad bit. Tsunade has high pain tolerance, so the pain would be no problem, and as FlamingRain brought up an poison Chiyo who gave some of her life force lived long enough to travel across the forest and give the rest of her life force.
> ...



My original point was it'd slow her down a little, long enough for him to capitalize. Tsunade doesn't whack out Byakugo right away anyway.


----------



## FlamingRain (May 26, 2013)

Minato Namikaze said:


> Yeah, and like I said, poison is different from other attacks. Everything she's tanked has been physical attacks, impaling etc.. this is different. Poison doesn't fall into this category.



Physical attacks damage your cells. . .

Poisons work by damaging your cells. . .

Tsunade regenerates on the cellular level.

The only way in which poison won't be grouped with the other attacks is that poison is more subtle, on a smaller scale. But that doesn't even matter because Tsunade's healing abilities work on the same cellular scale.



> Why don't you prove Tsunade _wont_ be effected by this? What, you gonna give me tanking stab wounds and bisection? Different scenario here. Tanking that shit is her forte, her medical ninjutsu was made for that.



I've provided multiple reasons to believe she won't.

And who says Byakugo was made specifically for stab wounds? Nobody. She says she can't be killed. She didn't say "except for poisons", and I doubt someone with such expertise in toxicology would just let that slip her mind when she said that either.



> They came up with antidotes to his poison...



Convenience and safety measures. It doesnean that they couldn't function under the effects of the poison because we were shown that they could.

These people also possess far less pain tolerance than Tsunade and lack her regeneration techniques.




> Only someone trained by Tsunade could come up with an antidote to this poison. But she's going to be on the receiving end this time.



Tsunade > Sakura and Chiyo in. . .everything that could relate to the poison.

Being on the receiving end does not entail that she will have a problem. She was on the receiving end of Hanzo's poison, too- we saw that the team had taken damage and they were in front of a giant poisonous salamander. Neither Jiraiya or Orochimaru can help a poisoned person, so who do you think was the person dealing with the poison mess?


Hello BringerOfChaos


----------



## Bonly Jr. (May 26, 2013)

@FlamingRain

I was under the impression you meant she shakes off the poison without Byakugo, my bad


----------



## FlamingRain (May 26, 2013)

Minato Namikaze said:


> @FlamingRain
> 
> I was under the impression you meant she shakes off the poison without Byakugo, my bad



That's okay.

She could arguably shrug it off without Byakugo though, cuz well. . .Byakugo doesn't make her more resilient, it just makes sure she doesn't eventually die.
 If she can shrug off something with Byakugo she can shrug it off in base- the difference being it might come back to bite her later on without Byakugo. 

But you can ignore that anyway because look in my original post- even if she got poisoned before Byakugo though, she could turn it on easier than Sakura and Chiyo could do anything.

I don't see Sasori "capitalizing" without regretting it.

She's really a bad match for him.


----------



## Bringer (May 26, 2013)

Wusashi said:


> This combo alone could end the match.
> 
> [] - []



This tactic would prove ineffective against Tsunade. Tsunade is superior to Sakura in every regard, she could easily replicate Sakura's feat when she avoided the barrage of hands. As for the poison + rope combo, unlike Sakura, Tsunade has natural upper body strength. She could simple rip the rope apart by force and escape.




> These manga panels provide us with the knowledge that Sasori has implemented various traps into his puppets. Although they only played a minor rule in the Chiyo and Sakura vs. Sasori battle, Tsunade can easily be taken down with these multiple traps. Remember, these traps weren't beneficiary for Sasori because Chiyo had immense knowledge of them before the fight occured.



Please, show me such traps capable of taking down Tsunade 



> [] - [] - [] - []
> 
> In this manga panel, Chiyo quickly summons puppets to guard herself. Sasori, who is a much better puppeteer than Chiyo, can easily summon his most powerful tool, the Third Kazekage.



Next time you make an argument you can leave out stuff like this. I'm pretty sure most of us know Sasori is a superior puppeteer then Chiyo. We also know he has the third Kazekage as a puppet.



> []
> 
> The Third Kazekage's Satetsu techniques are immensely powerful. His Iron Sand can transform into any shape and form. This being said, these manga panels illustrate various physical alterations that are extremely destructive.



Again not to be a dick, but you can leave out the descriptions. I feel most of us are aware of his abilities.


> [] - [] - [] -  [] - [] - [ - []
> 
> Also, the Third Kazekage's sand is able to be utilized effectively for defense. As you can see in these manga panels, Gaara's sand was able to nullify Deidara's strongest explosion. Through basic deductive logic we can come to the conclusion that the Third Kazekage's sand would be even stronger in terms of defensive capability. Sasori can simply block all of Tsunade's techniques and then infuse the sand used for defense into a deadly offensive attack.



Tsunade is quite the tank, maybe not as great a tank as Ei or the Third Raikage, but she's definitely up there. With her durability, resilience, and if worse comes to worse her regeneration she can easily take the brunt of Sasori's iron sand attacks that she is unable to dodge. Also about his iron sand blocking her attacks, one of her punches cracked Susanoo, a defense that has feats effortlessly blocking things such as swords and kunai's which are made out of steel. I'm inclined to say that Susanoo>>>>Iron defense



> [] - []
> 
> Finally, we have Sasori's actual body. Sasori's body can not only control 100 puppets. Dodging all of these would be extremely challenging for Tsunade. Aside from offense, Sasori's body is able to protect against Tsunade's punches. Like Sakura, Tsunade would think that after her punch, Sasori's body would be destroyed. However, this is not the case. Sasori can then maneuver back into his original state and easily finish her.



We cant forget that Tsunade does have a giant slug summon that can become thousands of body sized slugs that spit acid. That would surely even out the odds. However I feel as if Tsunade activated Byakogou she could easily charge through the puppets and bum rush Sasori landing a hit. Byakogou would help Tsunade live through the poison, and after the punch Sasori would reform, but then Tsunade an intelligent individual would deduce that she needs to destroy his heart container to kill him.

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Wusashi (May 26, 2013)

BringerOfChaos said:


> This tactic would prove ineffective against Tsunade. Tsunade is superior to Sakura in every regard, she could easily replicate Sakura's feat when she avoided the barrage of hands. As for the poison + rope combo, unlike Sakura, Tsunade has natural upper body strength. She could simple rip the rope apart by force and escape.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, thanks for the tips. 

I would try and counter but I'm too lazy, lol. 

However, I can say that the reason why I linked the panel of Chiyo summoning was to show that Sasori can also use the puppets to guard against Tsunade's attacks.


----------



## Rocky (May 28, 2013)

How does Tsunade kill him? He laughs at being smashed to pieces IIRC.


----------



## FlamingRain (May 28, 2013)

Well Sakura's punch doesn't compare to Tsunade's. . .

But she should eventually notice the heart container and crush it if it stays intact.

Though I never got my question answered on if he started in Hiruko or not.


----------



## Rocky (May 28, 2013)

FlamingRain said:


> Well Sakura's punch doesn't compare to Tsunade's. . .
> 
> But she should eventually notice the heart container and crush it if it stays intact.
> 
> Though I never got my question answered on if he started in Hiruko or not.




It doesn't matter. What's she supposed to do, shatter him harder? Punch him to more pieces? Sakura's punch messed him up badly. Tsunade's would do like the same thing, shatter him, regardless of if she's stronger than Sakura.


----------



## Bonly Jr. (May 28, 2013)

Yeah he starts in Hiruko.

By the way guys, I just thought you should know.


----------



## FlamingRain (May 28, 2013)

Rocky said:


> It doesn't matter. What's she supposed to do, shatter him harder? Punch him to more pieces? Sakura's punch messed him up badly. Tsunade's would do like the same thing, shatter him, regardless of if she's stronger than Sakura.



Sakura's punch seperated him at the joints of his puppet. He put himself together like legos.

Tsunade's may actually shatter the pieces themselves as opposed to dispersing them.

But still, I'm sure she'll soon notice the heart canister moving around.


----------



## Mithos (May 29, 2013)

Rocky said:


> How does Tsunade kill him? He laughs at being smashed to pieces IIRC.



She will figure out about his heart container sooner or later. Once she does, she can smash it. Or go after it before Sasori can piece himself back together.

Or Katsuyu can bathe him in acid. 

Now a different question: how does Sasori kill her? He has a clear weakness - his heart cannister - but Tsunade does not.


----------



## Butterfly (May 30, 2013)

Minato Namikaze said:


> @Butterfly
> 
> I doubt it. Tsunade struck Madara in the chest, so the impact is obviously liable to effect most of his body. Whereas the face, is different. His body shatters, but the heart is actually touched. Same with Sakura.



Ehhh... Tsunade's strength is far above Sakura's. What Sakura used her fist to do, Tsunade replicated with, essentially, one finger. I think a punch from Tsunade pretty much explodes Sasori upon impact. 




Minato Namikaze said:


> Yeah he starts in Hiruko.
> 
> By the way guys, I just thought you should know.



I actually think Hiruko is the _worst_ matchup for Tsunade in terms of Sasori's result. Her strength might be able to just plow right through Hiruko and outright smash Sasori inside. What if she kicks right through him? Her kicks can easily shatter Susanno, so I believe they'll have the strength to carry through and break him.


----------



## wooly Eullerex (May 30, 2013)

ITT Tsunade had 2 antidotes but if Sasori started in base it wouldnt matter. 
hed burn the slug then tear her apart w/ iron sand  techs.

but now, she just gets poisoned & possibly decapitated for good measure

lol at tsunade ever getting thru hundreds of chakra strings, swords & iron sand to sasoris meandering heart canister while being repeatedly poisoned, burned & dismembered...at worst, sasori still outlasts Slug-hime.


----------



## Bonly Jr. (May 30, 2013)

Butterfly said:


> Ehhh... Tsunade's strength is far above Sakura's. What Sakura used her fist to do, Tsunade replicated with, essentially, one finger. I think a punch from Tsunade pretty much explodes Sasori upon impact.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A punch to Sasori's torso will finish him off, but not his face. He's made of wood, his body will just crumble with his heart still intact. He can simply reform, or switch bodies.

Okay, lets go with Sandaime Raikage then.


----------



## Butterfly (May 30, 2013)

diadora Lotto said:


> ITT Tsunade had 2 antidotes but if Sasori started in base it wouldnt matter.
> hed burn the slug then tear her apart w/ iron sand  techs.
> 
> but now, she just gets poisoned & possibly decapitated for good measure
> ...



The slug is pretty much impervious to most types of burn damages aside from aggravated burn. And tearing her apart isn't going to work, it's just going to create more Katsuyu and they can all just melt his iron sand. 

If Sakura can make it with Chiyo's aid, Tsunade definitely can. She was able to toss herself in front of Orochimaru's sword with cut muscles, implying she could do the reverse. She's fought puppetmasters before too (or so they implied), so she should be able to navigate around many opponents (or Katsuyu can just melt the hundreds, since those puppets are fodder).



Minato Namikaze said:


> A punch to Sasori's torso will finish him off, but not his face. He's made of wood, his body will just crumble with his heart still intact. He can simply reform, or switch bodies.
> 
> Okay, lets go with Sandaime Raikage then.


I don't think this is accurate. As I've stated before, Tsunade's striking power is far above Sakura's (at her moment with Sasori, anyways). A punch from Tsuande pretty much took out most of Madara's body, and that's a solid human body. If she punches wood, much like she punches the ground, I feel a lot more is liable to break and shatter. His entire body is going to be cracked, and much of it is going to be reduced to nothing but powder anyways, which makes reformation impossible. Whether or not his heart is intact will be something else (I personally think it'll turn into sawdust with every other part of his upper body), but he's not going to be in the same body after that. Besides, it's not like Tsunade aims for the face, anyways. We've seen her, icly, to mostly go for the entire body (as a heel kick to the top of the skull would distribute enough force to destroy and go right through the entire body) or for the torso with her taijutsu style because the torso is obviously larger than the head. She only does headstrikes if the opponent is restrained or caught off guard, and I don't think Sasori will be under either.


----------



## Hero (May 30, 2013)

Minato Namikaze said:


> @Godaime Tsunade
> 
> How can she extract the poison from her body when she's collapsed from agonizing pain?



The same way she summoned Katsuyu while being in two pieces. Tsunade has one of the greatest wills we've seen.


----------



## Bonly Jr. (May 30, 2013)

Hero said:


> The same way she summoned Katsuyu while being in two pieces. Tsunade has one of the greatest wills we've seen.



Sure, but that depends if Sasori lets her. If he capitalizes straight away, and continues the assault, she won't be able to. She'd probably summon Katsuyu before being poisoned anyway.



Butterfly said:


> The slug is pretty much impervious to most types of burn damages aside from aggravated burn. And tearing her apart isn't going to work, it's just going to create more Katsuyu and they can all just melt his iron sand.
> 
> If Sakura can make it with Chiyo's aid, Tsunade definitely can. She was able to toss herself in front of Orochimaru's sword with cut muscles, implying she could do the reverse. She's fought puppetmasters before too (or so they implied), so she should be able to navigate around many opponents (or Katsuyu can just melt the hundreds, since those puppets are fodder).
> 
> ...



Sasori is capable of creating flames. Both his arms contain flamethrowers, something Katsuyu is vulnerable too.

Acid melting Iron? Hell to the no. Iron's melting point is 1,538 degrees C. Acid is not that hot, not nearly that hot... 

She's fought puppet masters, but none on Sasori's caliber. The only way to defeat Tsunade seems to be decapitation. Well, pretty much all of Sasori's puppets wield swords and I doubt she could evade them all. Sure she taught Sakura, but even Sakura got scratched. Besides, we haven't seen the full extent of Tsunade's evasion.

You don't get it. It doesn't matter how hard Tsunade hits Sasori (in the face), the same result will take place as when Sakura done it. His body will shatter. She punched Madara in his body, which is obviously why most of his torso lost form. That isn't what we're talking about though. We're talking about a strike to the face, no? How will smashing his face have any effect on his heart? And turn into dust? Really? This isn't Jinton mate, it's a blunt, physical punch to the face. Much like any other, just with much more power. Concluding that it'll turn to dust is absolutely ridiculous. 

Yes, as I've said, is she hits him in the torso, it's GG. Otherwise, no. Besides, he can use Satestsu defensively to stomp her punches.


----------



## Mithos (May 30, 2013)

Minato Namikaze said:


> She's fought puppet masters, but none on Sasori's caliber. The only way to defeat Tsunade seems to be decapitation. Well, pretty much all of Sasori's puppets wield swords and I doubt she could evade them all. Sure she taught Sakura, but even Sakura got scratched. Besides, we haven't seen the full extent of Tsunade's evasion.



She didn't get decapitated against 5  Susano'o clones. I can't see Sasori's puppets managing to pull it off.

And even then, decapitation is by no means a sure kill against her. The manga has not implied decapitation is a viable method to kill her. Rather this forum has imposed that limit on her regeneration itself without anything from the manga to back it up.

In fact, the manga implies that as long as she has the chakra to regenerate she cannot be killed.


----------



## Hero (May 30, 2013)

Then again you are wrong. Decapitation isn't a way to defeat her. Like Matto said, it's a limit placed on her by the forum.

It was well stated in 601 that she can put herself back together if severed.


----------



## Bonly Jr. (May 30, 2013)

Matto-sama said:


> She didn't get decapitated against 5  Susano'o clones. I can't see Sasori's puppets managing to pull it off.
> 
> And even then, decapitation is by no means a sure kill against her. The manga has not implied decapitation is a viable method to kill her. Rather this forum has imposed that limit on her regeneration itself without anything from the manga to back it up.
> 
> In fact, the manga implies that as long as she has the chakra to regenerate she cannot be killed.



Yeah, she got pierced. No decapitation was attempted.

Fine, Sasori chills until it runs out? What, is he going to wait until her head/legs/arms regenerate? Heck no.

Sasori outlasts it then, standard. Didn't last all that long against Madara, until Dan replenished it.




Hero said:


> Then again you are wrong. Decapitation isn't a way to defeat her. Like Matto said, it's a limit placed on her by the forum.
> 
> It was well stated in 601 that she can put herself back together if severed.



Above.


----------



## Mithos (May 30, 2013)

Minato Namikaze said:


> Yeah, she got pierced. No decapitation was attempted.



We can't say for certain either way if he attempted or not. But Madara was taking kill-shots against the Kage - trying to impale Mei, paralyzing A and then going to slice him up. Having witnessed her regeneration, why would he not attempt to find a way to bypass her regeneration? 



Minato Namikaze said:


> Fine, Sasori chills until it runs out? What, is he going to wait until her head/legs/arms regenerate? Heck no.



True. Though if Katsuyu has been summoned, his attention will be elsewhere. 



Minato Namikaze said:


> Sasori outlasts it then, standard. Didn't last all that long against Madara, until Dan replenished it.



She hasn't used Byakugou since it ran out. 

And what do you mean it didn't last that long? It's day time when she activates it [1] and night when it runs out [2]. 

And that's after summoning Katsuyu to use as communication [3], activating Souzou Saisei to repair being 'ripped to shreds' [4], healing both Gaara and Oonoki, the latter who was on the brink of collapse, back to fighting condition [5], healing the other Kage, probably multiple times off-panel [6].

Sasori is going to have an extremely difficult time outlasting her. She'll take him down before he can exhaust her.


----------



## LostSelf (May 30, 2013)

DaVizWiz said:


> Doubtful she's hit by the poison at all.
> 
> Tsunade has blitzed entities much faster than Sasori (Kabuto, Orochimaru, Madara, Manda), She's reacted to attacks on a similar level to his fastest variant (Madara's Katons, Flood Dragon).
> 
> ...



Man, is Tsunade the one fighting here. Not the Raikage.


----------



## Bonly Jr. (May 30, 2013)

Matto-sama said:


> We can't say for certain either way if he attempted or not. But Madara was taking kill-shots against the Kage - trying to impale Mei, paralyzing A and then going to slice him up. Having witnessed her regeneration, why would he not attempt to find a way to bypass her regeneration?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well, he went for impales and up front thrusts[1][2]. Therefore, it isn't a decapitating attempt. When he wanted to bisect her, he done it quite easily. 

Katsuyu gets hit by Sasori's flame thrower, or gets immobilized with Iron sand.

Yeah, I meant he replenished her chakra.

Sasori can last just as long. He doesn't need to exhaust himself as much as Tsunade does, as he fights from range. Not to mention his Sandaime Kazekage puppet retains his chakra network, so he isn't exhausting as much chakra as he should. Sasori also has a higher stamina stat in the databook.

That's the thing though, not one of you have said how she even beats Sasori.


----------



## Puppetry (May 30, 2013)

Threads like these remind me of when I was quite young..... regardless, my opinion hasn't really changed, probably because Tsunade has yet to display anything I didn't believe she was capable of doing.

The essential problem is that I don't believe Tsunade can successfully maneuver through all of Sasori's jutsu  _and then_ kill him. It's a battle of attrition with the odds stacked in Sasori's favor since he can ceaselessly attack with full force. Tsunade can too, but her options are more limited and she's far more likely to give out.


----------



## FlamingRain (May 30, 2013)

Minato Namikaze said:


> Well, he went for impales and up front thrusts[1][2]. Therefore, it isn't a decapitating attempt.



The point was that he was trying to kill her, what he tried didn't work, meaning he would have tried something else- like a headshot.

He was aiming at Mei's head when she got sent flying and she doesn't even have regeneration.

And once again there is no suggestion that a headshot would kill Tsunade anyway. There is a reason that Kishi always makes Tsunade's regeneration run out before she's in danger of being killed.



> Katsuyu gets hit by Sasori's flame thrower



KN8 cloak > generic flamethrower.



> or gets immobilized with Iron sand.



Satetsu can do nothing to her. It can try to impale her and assuming it doesn't just stop in its tracks it will cause Katsuyu to split, after which she will either just reform or lunge and start shooting acid all over the place.

Same thing with Akahigi: Hyakki no Souen- thousands of slugs > hundred puppets.



> Sasori can last just as long.



No he cannot. All Sasori has going for him is having more stamina than an ancient lady and little girl.

Tsunade has feats of healing a village twice over after summoning Katsuyu, then she also has using Sozo Saisei to heal the wounds inflicted by the Tenso no Jutsu, restoring Kage level chakra reserves at least 4 times (Onoki, Gaara, Mei, and Onoki again), fighting in Byakugo from sun-up 'til sun-down.

Just imagine how much longer she would have lasted with 3-4 more Kage level reserves of chakra going towards herself and not being transferred to someone else.

Sasori is not going to last "just as long" just because a fossil and a little girl didn't tire him out.



> He doesn't need to exhaust himself as much as Tsunade does, as he fights from range.



Which means crap here. Tsunade can produce shockwaves comparable to the one Sakura displayed this chapter (otherwise there would have been no question about if Sakura was stronger than not, but Hashi only said _ might _). The shockwave alone may very well break the Kazekage.

Satetsu Shigure can be avoided.

Satetsu Kesshu can be knocked back at Sasori, so fast that he could be crushed instead of having time to dodge.

Early Part 2 Sakura was able to avoid taking major injury from Satetsu Kaihou, while being far inferior to Tsunade who also possesses a regeneration technique. Healing those little scratches is not going to tire Tsunade out more than releasing Satetsu Kaihou will Sasori.

Axe-kicking the ground breaks the spires and probably Sasori as well.



> Not to mention his Sandaime Kazekage puppet retains his chakra network, so he isn't exhausting as much chakra as he should.



What?



> Sasori also has a higher stamina stat in the databook.



And? Sasori also has one chakra reserve, Tsunade has two- because of the seal which we know is comparable to her base reserve because she healed the village once in base and once with the seal.

4 + 4 = 8 > 5.



> That's the thing though, not one of you have said how she even beats Sasori.



She plows right through whatever he dishes out, punches him and obliterates his entire body.


----------



## Hero (May 30, 2013)

Minato Namikaze said:


> Yeah, she got pierced. No decapitation was attempted.
> 
> Fine, Sasori chills until it runs out? What, is he going to wait until her head/legs/arms regenerate? Heck no.
> 
> Sasori outlasts it then, standard. Didn't last all that long against Madara, until Dan replenished it.





Tsunade's byakugo lasts hours. It was activated during the day/afternoon when they encountered Madara and lasted until the night. That's about 8 hours and 30 minutes depending on the time of the year. If we use this time of the year, it isn't dark until 8:30 but there is still light. Hell I'd even go to say 9:00 when it's dark outside for certain. That's 9 hours of constant byakugo.

However in that case she had other people to heal as well. Who knows how long she can have her regen up with just herself to worry about.


----------



## Butterfly (May 30, 2013)

Minato Namikaze said:


> Sasori is capable of creating flames. Both his arms contain flamethrowers, something Katsuyu is vulnerable too.


Debatable. A pocket sized Katsuyu was able to survive Naruto's corrosive chakra cloak, which burned off part of his skin in a lesser form. However, even then, Katsuyu can merely just cast off the burnt off parts and I don't see Sasori having the resources to burn through Katsuyu multiple times. 



> Acid melting Iron? Hell to the no. Iron's melting point is 1,538 degrees C. Acid is not that hot, not nearly that hot...


Uhh... you are aware that acid does not melt the iron because of _heat_ but it melts the iron because of its chemical composition, right? They're like Naruto's Wind Style: Rasenshuriken in a way. They dissolve the links the hold the iron together, so it just turns into some weird iron goo. 




> She's fought puppet masters, but none on Sasori's caliber. The only way to defeat Tsunade seems to be decapitation. Well, pretty much all of Sasori's puppets wield swords and I doubt she could evade them all. Sure she taught Sakura, but even Sakura got scratched. Besides, we haven't seen the full extent of Tsunade's evasion.


Katsuyu would take out most of the puppets with an acid blast. If Sakura was able to evade and manuever her way through puppets, I have no doubt Tsunade is capable of it, especially since Katsuyu can keep the puppets busy through other ways. As talented as Sasori is, his best bet would be the Third Kazekage. I don't think 100 puppets is going to do much (I don't recall Sakura getting scratched either?), when you have a giant acidic slug on the loose that's able to melt most of them immediately/be able to keep watch over her. 




> You don't get it. It doesn't matter how hard Tsunade hits Sasori (in the face), the same result will take place as when Sakura done it. His body will shatter. She punched Madara in his body, which is obviously why most of his torso lost form. That isn't what we're talking about though. We're talking about a strike to the face, no? How will smashing his face have any effect on his heart? And turn into dust? Really? This isn't Jinton mate, it's a blunt, physical punch to the face. Much like any other, just with much more power. Concluding that it'll turn to dust is absolutely ridiculous.


Tsunade and Sakura's punches to the ground absolutely do cause impact where the ground beneath them essentially becomes a mixture of shambles and powder. Again, Sakura's strength is nowhere near Tsunade's. What Sakura used her entire fist to do, Tsunade replicated with a single finger. I don't think his entire body is going to be intact and/or stable from such a blow, especially since she gutted someone with a similar punch (some of which did blast right through the head despite the dubious connection, further implying that his top half might be completely blown off)



> Yes, as I've said, is she hits him in the torso, it's GG. Otherwise, no. Besides, he can use Satestsu defensively to stomp her punches.


Defensively stomp? Do you mean counteract because I'm sure Satetsu would be able to be broken through.


----------



## Bonly Jr. (May 30, 2013)

@FlamingRain

That's not what the other guy was saying, which is what I was addressing. Basic impaling wont stop someone like Tsunade, we all know that. Yeah, that proves nothing. It doesn't matter if if runs out before she's about to get killed, if she loses a leg or her head, Sasori wont stand idle by and let her regrow limbs. Katsuyu can only help so much. Her acid is defended against by Iron sand, she cant melt it.

That was plot, nothing more. A large Katsuyu is a much bigger target, and it would effect her in one way or another. Remind me how hot KN8 Naruto is? It's never been stated anywhere. Okay, so he gets burns on his body afterwards, is that it? 

I said immobilize, meaning trap. Sasori can do whatever he wants with Iron sand. Heck, poison gas to Katsuyu's mouth 

To be fair, we never got to see Sasori's full extent in the stamina department. Sasori does have more than one network. He has the Sandaime Kazekage's chakra network [1]. Who the hell knows how much chakra Sandaime had? Plus Sasori has his own chakra, and he has 298 other human puppets? You see, Sasori can also last for a very long time. This match doesn't come down to who can outlast who. It's straight killing.

Shockwaves killing the third Kazekage? Lmao, hell to the no. Sasori simply hovers him out of the way.

Satetsu shigure isn't being dodged, when it's fast enough to break the sound barrier. Chiyo had to use a chakra shield.

Knocked back at Sasori, killing him? Yeah, no. Tsunade can avoid it and knock it away though.

Avoiding Iron sand world order was plot shield at its best, but obviously I cant use that. Anyways, Tsunade hasn't shown enough evasive feats.

Sasori beheads her.


----------



## FlamingRain (May 30, 2013)

> That was plot, nothing more. A large Katsuyu is a much bigger target, and it would effect her in one way or another. Remind me how hot KN8 Naruto is? It's never been stated anywhere. Okay, so he gets burns on his body afterwards, is that it?



The entire story is plot. It's a legitimate tanking feat though because Katsuyu expressed that she could have eventually been in danger, meaning that it _was_ burning her.

KN_4_ Naruto's cloak made Orochimaru ditch his body to avoid being disintegrated.

KN8 would logically be much hotter than even that.

The flamethrower is achieving jackshit.



> I said immobilize, meaning trap. Sasori can do whatever he wants with Iron sand. Heck, poison gas to Katsuyu's mouth



So is he going to make a box of Satetsu or something? Cuz she'll just divide and slide through anything else.

We haven't seen Sasori wield Satetsu with such fluidity. It's based on attraction and repulsion- creating weapons to use as projectile attacks are what it's designed for and it's all we've seen it do.



> To be fair, we never got to see Sasori's full extent in the stamina department. Sasori does have more than one network. He has the Sandaime Kazekage's chakra network [1]. Who the hell knows how much chakra Sandaime had? Plus Sasori has his own chakra, and he has 298 other human puppets? You see, Sasori can also last for a very long time. This match doesn't come down to who can outlast who. It's straight killing.





Still though, Tsunade revived Gaara's chakra reserves and he works on a scale comparable to Shukaku.

3rd KK was never a Jinchuriki so I wouldn't think he would add any more to Sasori than what not replenishing Gaara would add to Tsunade.

On the actual match, I don't think it would come down to who outlasts who, but Sasori would have to outlast Tsunade- he cannot straight up kill her.



> Shockwaves killing the third Kazekage? Lmao, hell to the no. Sasori simply hovers him out of the way.



Hell yes. Said shockwave destroyed Juubi clones who tanked Sakura's regular super-punch, which 3rd KK could not tank himself.

So the shockwave destroys things more durable than the 3rd KK, it destroys 3rd KK.

The shockwave was so big that it engulfed dozens of people at once, it doesn't shoot up slowly or give any warning beforehand.

Sasori won't know about it until after Tsunade hits the ground, and when she does it the first time it's already too late, he won't have time to hover him out of the way by then.



> Satetsu shigure isn't being dodged, when it's fast enough to break the sound barrier. Chiyo had to use a chakra shield.



Breaking the sound barrier doesn't mean much when every Kage is at least supersonic+. Part 1 _Genin_ were breaking the sound barrier, none of them match Kage levels in speed.

The fact that Chiyo had no issue protecting herself and moving Sakura out of the way (when she didn't even grab Sakura until _ after _ Shigure had been launched) of the barrage means that it isn't anything special when put on the level of Kages.

Sasori pointed out that the reason Chiyo didn't dodge was because she was busy getting Sakura out of the way, and Tsunade does not have to worry about getting anybody out of the way here.

Chiyo is not faster than Tsunade anyway, so her using a shield doesn't make Tsunade incapable of dodging regardless.



> Knocked back at Sasori, killing him? Yeah, no. Tsunade can avoid it and knock it away though.



Sakura knocked it back at Sasori and he had to jump out of the way. The Sakura that fought Sasori doesn't hit nearly as hard as the Sakura that got compared to Tsunade- so when Tsunade knocks it back it will go hella faster and may very well shatter Sasori.



> Avoiding Iron sand world order was plot shield at its best, but obviously I cant use that. Anyways, Tsunade hasn't shown enough evasive feats.



She's more evasive than Sakura (who Chiyo couldn't help because their line of sight was broken by the attack), she will not take more damage than Sakura did.

The damage Sakura took is something Tsunade could easily regenerate from.




> Sasori beheads her.



He won't get the chance.

And there's nothing to suggest beheading would kill her either way.


----------



## Baroxio (May 30, 2013)

Either Tsunade summons Katsuya, which prepares to solo, or Tsunade does not summon Katsuya, and is subsequently raped.

That is the awesome power of the God of Boss Summons, Katsuya-sama.


----------

